# ORBEA MX 24 Team/Dirt 2016 - billiger geworden?!



## ilfer (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe heute entdeckt, dass die ORBEA 24 Zoll Kinderräder 2016 50-60 Euro billiger geworden sind?!
Das ist ja eher ungewöhnlich heutzutage...

Das MX 24 Dirt kostet nur noch 279 Euro (2015 noch 329), das MX24 Team 399 Euro (2015 noch 459).

Klingt ja eigentlich nach super Angeboten... kann mir hier jemand sagen, was die Räder wiegen?
Ich finde die Ausstattung mit Shimano Hebeln statt Drehgriffen, 1x7 bzw. 1x9 Antrieb und Starrgabel ansonsten sehr interessant!

Freue mich auf Eure Rückmeldungen und Tipps!


----------



## Taurus1 (31. Juli 2015)

Beim MX24 Team haben sich die Schaltungskomponenten geaendert:
2015 (459 Euro): Griff und Schaltwerk Shimano Acera M390
2016 (399 Euro): Griff und Schaltwerk Shimano Acera M3000
Keine Ahnung ob das ein grosser Unterschied ist. Gewicht wurde hier mal mit irgendwas zwischen 9.5 und 10kg angegeben.

Das MX24 Dirt wird wohl bei 12kg aufwaerts liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (3. August 2015)

Danke! Ist das Dirt wirklich so schwer?? Kann ich kaum glauben... :-o


----------



## track94 (3. August 2015)

Dann werden die 2015 Modelle im Herbst ja vielleicht vom Preis her interessant



Hoffe ich


----------



## Taurus1 (5. August 2015)

ilfer schrieb:


> Danke! Ist das Dirt wirklich so schwer?? Kann ich kaum glauben... :-o



Naja, Federgabel statt Starrgabel bringt schonmal locker ein Kg mehr auf die Waage.
Andere Reifen, andere Anbauteile bringt dann auch nochmal ein Kg.

12Kg oder mehr ist leider normal fuer guenstige 24er MTB mit Federung

Deshalb kostet eben alles was leichter ist, auch etwas mehr...


----------



## track94 (5. August 2015)

Ich hatte bei Bikeradar mal einen Beitrag gefunden wo jemand bei Orbea wegen der Gewichte angefragt hatte 2012

Dirt 11,3 Kg

Xc mit Federg. 11,5 Kg

Team 9,9 Kg


----------



## adrenalin_pur (13. August 2015)

2014 hatte das Team 24 noch Deore (Griffe, Schaltwerk) mit 10 Gängen... 11-36


----------



## Fruehbremser (18. August 2015)

Hallo,
das Orbea gefällt Papa schon sehr. Vor allem die Rohrformen.
Orbea zeigt irgendwie als großer Hersteller das es doch auch so geht.
2014 war halt ein besonderes Jahr: 10fach am Kinderrad und Dtld. wird (Fußball-)Weltmeister.
Finde die 9fach Acera immer noch besser als 6/7/8fach Altus/SIS etc. und das ein Rad mal günstiger wird...

Nur die langen Kurbeln und kurzen Bremsen sind nicht so toll. Aber wenn man das tauscht, kann man behaupten das Rad ist getunt!


----------

